# SiriusXM "Acquiring signal" Delay



## JWadle (Jan 3, 2012)

Using SiriusXM in my Mk7 GTI, the audio system (Discover Pro) always displays "Acquiring signal" for 4-5 minutes after it is turned on. During this time, I receive SXM channels with no problem, but the volume control and other function of the system are non-responsive. Its seems like the the system is so busy with this SXM "acquiring signal" process that it cannot respond to other inputs. After this initial period, the message disappears and all works correctly.

I don't think this is an antenna or reception problem, since I never have problems receiving SXM stations, only this delay at startup.

Has anyone else seen this?


----------

